# Play group/ Toddler group



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Just thought I would share this with you. I went to a new toddler group to day with my granddaughter it is the best one I have been to well organized and lots for 0-5 yrs to do. It's in Peyia Highley recommended the name of it is Jack in the Box tel 96689150 hope this is of help to some of you with little ones

Cherie xxx 
All is still ok with all of us my second granddaughter is due in May my son and wife are going back to UK to have the baby and then back in June. He now plays for another football team after the bad experiance with Peyia football club:clap2:


----------

